# Voicelinks



## JustJoan

I found a site (treycent.com) that lets you load SoundCloud & YouTube songs by voice command. When you add an entry it is private to you but there is an option to make them public - which is what I've started to do:

Play the latest Interscope Records tracks

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Play the latest Atlantic Records tracks

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Play the latest Capital Records tracks

__
https://soundcloud.com/

I'll update this thread as I add more. Feel free to help out!


----------



## JustJoan

I have Added these 'public' voicelinks to Treycent:

Play applause by Lady Gaga (SoundCloud track)
Show me Lady Gaga's applause video (YouTube video)
Take me to Lady Gaga's Twitter page (Twitter @ page)
Take me to Twitter hashtag Lady Gaga (Twitter # page)
Take me to Lady Gaga's Facebook page (Facebook page)


----------



## JustJoan

Added some more publi voice links to Trycent

Play Monster by Eminem and Rihanna (sound cloud track)
Show me the Monster video with Eminem and Rihanna (youtube video)
Take me to Rihanna's Twitter page (twitter @ page)
Take me to Rihanna's Facebook page (facebook page)
Show me Rihanna's Wikipedia page (wikipedia page)
Tell me about Rihanna (wikipedia page)

The above voice commands will take you to the given pages from Treycent..﻿


----------

